# Looking to buy a laptop



## Bryan99 (22 Apr 2008)

I am a sole trader looking to buy a laptop. Can I approach a business seller or do I have to go through the usual channels?

I was going go to get an  Acer of laptopsdirect.ie


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2008)

For a once-off sale of a lap-top you are probably faced with dealing through the retail channel, unless there's bundled software / services you need for your specific industry.


Bryan99 said:


> ...I was going go to get an  Acer ...


Don't.


----------



## Bryan99 (22 Apr 2008)

I thought the Acer's build quality had improved?


----------



## hopalong (22 Apr 2008)

google dell vostro 229 plus vat plus delivery,you may recover vat,nice budget machine.l


----------



## mathepac (22 Apr 2008)

Bryan99 said:


> I thought the Acer's build quality had improved?


Maybe it has and maybe I'm still prejudiced by their reputation of old, but they still have a way to go to catch up with the likes of Toshiba, HP Compaq.


----------



## Bryan99 (22 Apr 2008)

Can you recommend a good one? I'm looking for a 17" desktop replacement for work and a bit of gaming under €1,500.

Bad build quality or not, these new Acer looks sweet:


----------



## mik_da_man (24 Apr 2008)

Bryan99 said:


> Bad build quality or not, these new Acer looks sweet:


 
They may look sweet but that will be of no use if it breaks 
I have heard a few bad stories about them though...

I'd go for a Dell Vostro - Cheap and pretty good build quality or a Toshiba.
I have had Tosh laptops for a while and have not had ANY faults with them. The one I'm using currently is 6/7 Years old and still going extremly well. Prob will replace it with a dell in a few months due to needing more processing power.

Mik


----------



## mathepac (24 Apr 2008)

What about this from the same source : 

slightly over your budget, desktop replacement, 20.1 inch screen, slightly lower processor speed, 2 x 250GB drives, 4GB RAM - it comes with a free trailer!!


----------



## wheels (24 Apr 2008)

I've use Sony Vaio laptops since 2000 and they are brilliant. In that time I've had two, the first one I bought for 1800, sold for 600 four and a half years later. My current one is just over three years old but is brilliant. If you're buying a laptop stretch for as much as you can possibly afford as it will pay off in the long run and last longer.

As for ACER, we have a fairly new one in our office and its fine,  I wouldn't rate it and wouldn't buy one but it does the job with few issues.


----------



## DavyJones (24 Apr 2008)

sorry to hi-jack thread but I'm looking for a laptop also, and plan to give it to a family member so we can commicate through webcam. would the Dell Vostro be suitible?


----------



## Bryan99 (25 Apr 2008)

I've heard the Dell Vostros are supposed to be very good. They also come with a webcam option.

That HP laptop has a HD-DVD drive. That's not worth it now.


----------



## Complainer (3 May 2008)

If you do buy as a business, note that you lose your rights as a consumer if something goes wrong. Check out Aldi's laptop offer, but you'll have to be up early.


----------



## DavyJones (3 May 2008)

Complainer said:


> If you do buy as a business, note that you lose your rights as a consumer if something goes wrong.


 
How so?


----------



## John Rambo (3 May 2008)

I would recommend a Dell Inspiron 9400. It has a 17'' screen and works well as a desktop substitute. If money is no object then a Sony VAIO is the way to go.


----------



## Complainer (4 May 2008)

DavyJones said:


> Complainer said:
> 
> 
> > If you do buy as a business, note that you lose your rights as a consumer if something goes wrong.
> ...



Because consumer protection legislation applies to consumers, and not to businesses.


----------

